
More than 9,000 Britons are still using black-and-white TVs - doener
http://techti.me/2015/12/28/more-than-9000-britons-are-still-using-black-and-white-tvs/
======
timonoko
The fact is that originally B&W TV had much better picture than color TV. When
they added the color subcarrier, the horisontal resolution was halved (from
600 to 300). I remember some memorable ski-jumping moments in 1960's which I
tuned to perfect focus, as the scenery was black and white to begin with. Then
they added color subcarrier and these programs become fuzzy and unwatchable
also on BW receivers.

